# Pencil Drawing portrait 4



## Codeon (Oct 30, 2015)

Watch me draw this here: youtube.com/watch?v=13p34QnJiP0

Hope you like it. It's notably better than my first portrait.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wuu, nice portrait, lot of detail there 

What are you using in that pic? A brush? ?


----------

